# Pronombres reflexivos... dificultades de comprensión.



## MuxoAlberto

Saludos de nuevo,

leyendo y escuchando diversas frases en alemán, me he fijado que es muy corriente el uso de partículas llamadas "Pronombres reflexivos" (mich, dich, sich X 3, uns, euch, sich). 

Éstos me son realmente difíciles de entender y discernir a qué van relacionados en una frase. Es decir, por ejemplo, 2 frases (con 2 preguntas adjuntas):


"Ich bin froh, dass Manuel _*sich *_wieder um dich kümmert." (¿Cómo podríamos traducir este "sich" en español? No sé si se refiere a Manuel o no...)


"Wie ist man drauf gekommen, dass _*sich *_die Erde um die Sonne dreht?" (No comprendo el uso de sich en este caso, ¿No tendría la frase el mismo sentido si eliminásemos este "sich"? Además, ¿Qué pasaría si en vez de "*sich*" pusiésemos "*Sich (formal)*"? ¿Cómo y cuánto cambiaría el sentido de la frase?

Siento de nuevo haberme extendido en este mensaje con tantas preguntas, pero es que realmente no comprendo cómo relacionar estos pronombres reflexivos con mi idioma natal (español, aunque sé que no tendría que relacionarlo en ningún caso).

Gracias de antemano,

Alberto Bueno


----------



## kayokid

Hallo. Die zwei Verben sind reflexive Verben.

sich kümmern um

http://www.wordreference.com/deen/kummern

und sich drehen (Schaue "drehen" im WR Wörterbuch nach!)


----------



## ayuda?

"Ich bin froh, dass Manuel *sich *wieder um dich *kümmert*." (¿Cómo podríamos traducir este"sich" en español? No sé si se refiere a Manuel o no...)
lSich kümmern [infinitivo] Manuel kümmert sich, weil … [como cualquier otro verbo reflexivo en español—Manuel se preocupa, porque…]
Sich kümmern + um [Akk.] Manuel kümmert sich um mich/*dich*, etc objeto de una preposición
Manuel se cuida de *ti*—objeto de una preposición 
[Ve el enlace para las tabla abajo.] 
**Creo que el problema es que  estos dos pronombres personales son idénticos a los dos pronombres reflexivos acusativos. Después de *dass*, solo tiene que ver con el orden de las palabras.


"Wie ist man drauf gekommen, dass *sich *die Erde um die Sonne *dreht*?" (No comprendo el uso de sich en este caso, ¿No tendría la frase el mismo sentido si eliminásemos este "sich"? Además, ¿Qué pasaría si en vez de "*sich*"pusiésemos "*Sich (formal)*"? ¿Cómo y cuánto cambiaría elsentido de la frase?
lHay algunos verbos  que son reflexivos en alemán  que no lo son en español; solo es así. En este caso:
Sich drehen vs.girar/dar vueltas. *Die Erde dreht sich* um [+ Akk.]…die Sonne—la Tierra gira alrededor del Sol…
En vez de *sich* poner *Sich*??—que no. [ se refiere a *die *Erde (no tiene nada que ver con *Vd*.)]
El problema es el orden de las palabras otra vez cuando siguen palabras como daß, wenn,weil. etc., que _cambian  die Wortstellung_.  Hay que aprender algunos ejemplos de memoria, porque no son naturales, nie en español nie en inglés.

*Edición aumentada:*
He aquí  un enlace para una página web. Puedes comparar  los pronombres Akk. y los reflexivos               
 [*mich *y *dich *en ambos casos]http://www.alemansencillo.com/pronombres-en-aleman#TOC-Pronombres-personales[Alemán Sencillo…por cierto una broma]


< ... >


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

sería importante repasar los reflexivos españoles primero, Ayuda? ya esclareció las dudas. El alemán funciona igual: verbo+pronombre reflexivo. *No *todos los verbos reflexivos alemanes (*sich drehen*, girar; aufstehen, levantarse por ejemplo) son reflexivos en castellano (levantarse es reflexivo. _*girar *_no, no en tu ejemplo al menos). En tus frases, lo que te confunde tal vez es el orden de las partes en las subordinadas:

"Ich bin froh, dass Manuel _*sich *_wieder um dich kümmert."  


Tienes que identificar el verbo de la secundaria que va siempre al final (*kümmern*) viendo que es reflexivo (*sich *kümmern) y además tiene su preposición *um *(como dijimos en el otro hilo ;-). Ese sich se refiere entonces a Manuel. Lo puedes deducir porque el verbo está conjudado en la tercera persona.

si te ayuda en algo, piensa la frase así, literalmente:


Me alegra que Manuel "se" de ti ocupe.

a veces el "sich" puede ir al inicio de la subordinada:

Wie ist man drauf gekommen, dass *sich *die Erde um die Sonne *dreht*?"

¿cómo se ha llegado a que "SE" la tierra alrededor del sol "gire"?

Un desastre, pero tal vez ayude.


----------



## Dornröschen

Sólo una adición: "Sich" (con S mayúscula) no existe. (Excepto en el comienzo de la frase, claro.) Lo equivocas con "sie/Sie", pero esto es otra cosa completamente.


----------



## MuxoAlberto

Vielen Dank "kayokid", "ayuda?", "Geviert" und "Dornröschen" für die fantastische Hilfe! Alle Zweifell ist jetzt verschwunden.

¡Ahora ya entiendo cómo usar los pronombres reflexivos y relacionarlos con mi idioma! 

Muchas gracias de nuevo,

Alberto Bueno


----------



## ayuda?

Aprender alemánronombres personales y pronombres reflexivos  [por *Gramáticaalemana*]
Los pronombres personales en acusativo. Xplícame - Alemán para [por *Martin** Reichenauer*]
Alemán parahispanohablantes: Verbos reflexivos [por *UNEDcursoscoma*]

Parece que no se permiten enlaces directos a YouTube, pero si tecleas  esta informaciónde la parte de arriba en la casilla en YouTube, se asoman estos 3 videos. Puedes hacer un Copiar/pegar. Resultan muy útiles, y te lo explicarán todo muy en detalle.
Gracias a los otros por revisar lo escrito.Es sólo un intento de ayudar. Ich könnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt leicht einen Fehler machen. Es sind nicht viele hier in diesem Forum, und es ist durchaus möglich, daß  ich nicht  alles richtig schreibe.


----------



## Minu_minu

Hay verbos que en un idioma son reflexivos y en otro idioma no. 

Así que tampoco te obsesiones con una traducción literal.

"Ich bin froh, dass Manuel sich wieder *um dich* kümmert".

Aprende que se construye esto con "sich kümmern um" y ya está... 

Estoy feliz de que Manuel *te* siga cuidando.


----------

